# White Underbase



## Mproviders (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, i have a quick question about white ink. Are some of the white inks only for under base or can you use all white for under base and for the primary color?


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

You can use any white as a underbase. However, some very bright whites might shift the top color. For instance, printing red may move it towards looking a little on the pink side. One way to get around this is to mix a little black into your white underbase. This will give you a accurate top color. You can also purchase grey underbase inks.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

One last thing. Underbase inks will flash quickly. If you are not using a "underbase" ink, make sure it is correctly flashed before printing the top coat inks.


----------



## Mproviders (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok thanks, thats very helpful


----------

